# RIders in the front seat



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Since the restrictions seems to be gone, are pax allowed in the front seat again?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Read


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

CheepShot said:


> Since the restrictions seems to be gone, are pax allowed in the front seat again?


Rideshare restrictions aren't gone yet


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

The app didn't ask me to remember my mask today and I asked every rider as they got in. Every one of them said the same, the app did not ask them about a mask.


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

*Bringing friends*
You’re welcome to bring along friends on your ride. Pile in, buckle your seat belts, and enjoy the ride!
A standard Lyft ride can seat up to 3 riders. If you have a bigger group, a Lyft XL can seat up to 5. As part of Lyft's Health Safety Commitment, the front passenger seat must remain empty.




https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013080388-Policies-for-passenger-use-of-Lyft


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

CheepShot said:


> Since the restrictions seems to be gone, are pax allowed in the front seat again?


Since social distancing is still required, I don't think pax are allowed in front seat yet.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

CheepShot said:


> *Bringing friends*
> You’re welcome to bring along friends on your ride. Pile in, buckle your seat belts, and enjoy the ride!
> A standard Lyft ride can seat up to 3 riders. If you have a bigger group, a Lyft XL can seat up to 5. As part of Lyft's Health Safety Commitment, the front passenger seat must remain empty.
> 
> ...


When trying to order a Lyft:










Pretty sure Uber/Lyft would make a HUGE announcement about any changes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New2This said:


> When trying to order a Lyft:
> 
> View attachment 646238
> 
> ...


Wasnt Lyft saying you had to pay in
some way for priority pings?
Really nice they are charging the pax 20% more
Not that they are EVER going to get picked up 
by me me on Lyft anyway LOL


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

CheepShot said:


> Since the restrictions seems to be gone, are pax allowed in the front seat again?


Only if they have a short skirt and sexy legs. 

@Christinebitg


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

CheepShot said:


> The app didn't ask me to remember my mask today and I asked every rider as they got in. Every one of them said the same, the app did not ask them about a mask.


And it's drivers like you who cause problems for other drivers when those passengers get in and say, "Well the last driver didn't say I needed to wear my mask!" Do your diligence for xuF sake.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> And it's drivers like you who cause problems for other drivers when those passengers get in and say, "Well the last driver didn't say I needed to wear my mask!" Do your diligence for xuF sake.


_Maybe_ the reverse is true...it's those who think a mask stops germs that cause problems for other drivers. There were no masks in the _State of the Union_ address...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

No, no one can sit up front still. Hence the fact 3 passengers for uberX and 5 for XL. If you think about taking 4 or 6, let me remind you to look at the waybill. You know the policy you have to show the police if you're in an accident? It clearly states the maximum number of passengers allowed for the ride. Are you confident either one of these company's insurance companies won't deny the claim based on the fact you have more passengers than allowed? I sure as hell don't. Don't risk it. Not worth your vehicle not getting fixed or you getting sued for passengers medical bills🤷‍♀️


----------



## CheepShot (May 11, 2020)

Lol, I'm being attacked by lefties for asking a simple question, that I answered myself with a quote from Lyft's website. Yes, I follow the rules. I don't allow anyone in the front seat because of the insurance question. The Lyft did remind me about wearing a mask today. BTW, this is the Lyft section and not Uber.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> _Maybe_ the reverse is true...it's those who think a mask stops germs that cause problems for other drivers. There were no masks in the _State of the Union_ address...


_Maybe_ when your urine drizzle spurts out into your whi-tey tighties they prevent it from dripping down your leg. Who knows?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Everyone around me is taking 4, 5, even piling them in the trunk. When pax say "Our last driver took four!" I know they are telling the truth. I'm very tired of it. 
I have been in many arguments about not taking front seat passengers, and when I acquiesce and clean out my stuff to take 4, chances are they are pissed and will downvote me. In a college town if you refuse to take a group and cancel, then respond to a nearby pick up from someone else, chances are high that it's another member of that group who is now going to retaliate and downvote you. I have learned that after refusing a group especially in the fraternity and sorority areas, to go offline for several minutes and move a few blocks away. College kids think they are smarter than you and they can be really hateful, ESPECIALLY the young sorority girls. Beware. I've also had countless good rides and excellent conversations with college kids, so they're not ALL bad.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

your car your the captain. if you do not care let them if not then no. I allowed old or disabled or cheer leaders in the front .everybody else the trunk is free for them to ride.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BrainDead Driver said:


> your car your the captain. if you do not care let them if not then no. I allowed old or disabled or cheer leaders in the front .everybody else the trunk is free for them to ride.


Why do I have the suspicion that the only cheerleaders that were ever in your trunk were dead?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

CheepShot said:


> Since the restrictions seems to be gone, are pax allowed in the front seat again?


Yes


----------



## Macydog1 (Sep 18, 2018)

I will never again allow a passenger in my front seat, period. Unsafe in Detroit.....


----------

